# Catfishing- what's the biggest lie/cover up you've made



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

....in order to impress someone or just because you could.

Watching Catfish on MTV now and this fat chick photoshopped all her pics to make her look slim which is bonkers.

So what is the biggest lie, cover up or pretence you have done and what were your reasons?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

that fat bird is a bitch. she was all over the dude until she saw he was also fat and she cvnted him off. as for catfishing ive never done it


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

jake87 said:


> that fat bird is a bitch. she was all over the dude until she saw he was also fat and she cvnted him off. as for catfishing ive never done it


Yea thought the same proper bitch. Who was she to judge??

Sad the dude died though.

Same ere I guess it's a new phenomena with social media and the like.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Yea thought the same proper bitch. Who was she to judge??
> 
> Sad the dude died though.
> 
> Same ere I guess it's a new phenomena with social media and the like.


If that lad had lost some weight i actually think he would of been quite a handsome bloke...she made him look like a total mug,made him appear on tv when he was obviously really nervous then just fcuked him off.

Love that show though,its great haha


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> If that lad had lost some weight i actually think he would of been quite a handsome bloke...she made him look like a total mug,made him appear on tv when he was obviously really nervous then just fcuked him off.
> 
> Love that show though,its great haha


Ha car crash tv at its best!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I reckon some of it is fake but my misses isn't having it. especially that dude that pretended to be a woman, got out the car and started clapping


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Yea thought the same proper bitch. Who was she to judge??
> 
> Sad the dude died though.
> 
> Same ere I guess it's a new phenomena with social media and the like.


what the guy died? must have missed that


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what exactly is catfishing?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought Catfish was a movie about a fb girl and some dude who thought she was some hot girl his age? Or something to do with paintings and a young girl or something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> what exactly is catfishing?


When you pretend to be some one else using another account.

Kinda like if a fit girl starts talking to you. And then you find out it was actually a 60 year old man


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> I thought Catfish was a movie about a fb girl and some dude who thought she was some hot girl his age? Or something to do with paintings and a young girl or something?


Bloke made it into an mtv series and its pretty big now


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

jake87 said:


> what the guy died? must have missed that


After credits they had a video message.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Bloke made it into an mtv series and its pretty big now


**** me where ive been living then, never heard of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> **** me where ive been living then, never heard of it


aha mtv most nights mate.

I find it hilarious. When they think its the person of their dreams but turns out to be a fat kid.

Probably shouldn't laugh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

do these people think they wont get caught when they meet up ffs


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ballin said:


> ....in order to impress someone or just because you could.
> 
> Watching Catfish on MTV now and this fat chick photoshopped all her pics to make her look slim which is bonkers.
> 
> So what is the biggest lie, cover up or pretence you have done and what were your reasons?


You'd be astounded at actually how many girls Photoshop their pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> You'd be astounded at actually how many girls Photoshop their pics.


did you photoshop yours?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

id rather put an ugly pic up if i were on a dating website, at least that way they wont be THAT disappointed lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> do these people think they wont get caught when they meet up ffs


Haha that's the thing MTV hunts them down and makes them confess more or less haha. Brutal seeing peoples hopes and dream shattered for our entertainment.

Check it out though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone ever done a spot of catfishing? Bet there is some keen fishermen in here


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I post on forums acting like I lift weight


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> did you photoshop yours?


Yeah the original one was super ripped, I just put more fat on it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ive used old photos or photos from ****ty cameras with certain lighting so i looked like i was big an ripped yet i was a little fat cvnt


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

told a few porkies when been out hammered, just because I could. Recently in Ibiza a 7/10 (ok a 5.5/10) came over to me, we where both ****ed anyway, she said 'you look like a personal trainer, am I right' - I answered 'yer your right, how did you guess?...' and the conversation snowballed from there and into my hotel room.

Im not a personal trainer, but I went along with it to make conversation


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

A guy I knew a while back has done something similar. He was super fat, about 25 stone ish but had never lifted a weight in his life. It was all fat. Anyway, he was on a dating site and his profile said he liked fitness etc, etc and his profile pic was just of the top half of his head (the only part of his body where you couldn't tell how fat he was). An when he web-cammed it was the same apparently, only showed the top of his head (I never saw this myself about a mutual friend of ours was round his while he was web-cammed some hottie. She asked to see the rest of him and he said his camera was broken). Eventually he plucked up the courage to go and meet some girl but didn't have the balls to go on his own so he asked the same mutual friends of ours to go with him. They waited at in the car park of some bowling venue or something for this girl and her mate to turn up and when they spotted them they got out the car. Fatty had a pretty unique boy racer car that you couldn't miss and they were walking directly to it. Our mutual friend was first out and the girls looked directly at him and smiled. Then as fatty got out the girls were about 15 metres away. They looked at him, looked back at our mutual friend, looked back at fatty and then done a complete 180 and walked off. Obviously he was pretty embarrassed and was saying that it probably wasn't the girls. Our mutual friend agreed with him, so he could save face a little, but said to me it definitely 100% was them. :lol: for the record I'm not laughing because he's a fat bastard that got knocked back by his looks alone, I laugh because the guy is cvnt. He just happens to be a super fat cvnt!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've just watched some catfish episodes on YouTube (I saw the original movie but didn't know there was a series) and there are some fvcked up people out there. Like proper bonkers!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I've just watched some catfish episodes on YouTube (I saw the original movie but didn't know there was a series) and there are some fvcked up people out there. Like proper bonkers!!


Haha yea seriously messed up! I can relate to the lack of confidence aspect but if they put in as much effort into fixing up as they do creating this web lies!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I think the best 2 lies/catfishes I have seen here (in no order)

NoAudi- the dude who lied about the famous car that never was

GymGym- the trained unarmed assisain who offered out a fight to the death in some sort of dungeon

:lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Haha I think the best 2 lies/catfishes I have seen here (in no order)
> 
> NoAudi- the dude who lied about the famous car that never was
> 
> ...


Do you remember that completeconcentration bird that sent a picture of her fanny to a few people and then claimed it was stolen? Lol

She was a complete fruit loop more like,she even had a bloke,lol.

She had another account as well but denied all knowledge despite it being proven.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Haha I think the best 2 lies/catfishes I have seen here (in no order)
> 
> NoAudi- the dude who lied about the famous car that never was
> 
> ...


I bet theres still some of these sad weirdos on here mate. Thing that makes me wonder is.......does the person telling the porkies genuinely believe they wont get caught out? They must be a little special in the head surely?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Haha I think the best 2 lies/catfishes I have seen here (in no order)
> 
> NoAudi- the dude who lied about the famous car that never was
> 
> ...


NoAudi was a classic. I'm even laughing out loud as I type this now. As for GymGym.... well that guy was just something else. An international fitness model who was a rent boy on the side, who also happened to be a doorman (even declaring once in big red letters using his other profile *"I AM DOORMAN"* like he was King Leonidis from 300!!). The guy even tried to give completely BS advice on Close Protection (which initially raised my suspicions) despite having never done the job or been involved in the industry. And yes he did offer a fight in a dungeon but then pulled out because he was worried that he might kill his opponent due to him being trained to kill with his bare hands:lol: You couldn't make this sh!t up!!

Like you say though, I do get it to an extent. But to go so far is just baffling to me. I had a guy in my TA battalion once that claimed he was ex para, ex special forces and ex just about everything. He even told some SBS lads we were chatting to in Iraq, while I was standing next to him, that me and him were the CP team for our company (we weren't). And the crazy thing is, this guy left because of the embarrassment, only to appear on the news a year later giving an interview about how he'd re-joined the regular army and was off to Iraq (he genuinely had slipped through the net and managed to join back up with a different unit). And even to this day he bullsh!ts like you wouldn't believe. I actually think it's some form of mental illness for a lot of these people!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

told everyone i was a platinum member when i clearly are not


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you remember that completeconcentration bird that sent a picture of her fanny to a few people and then claimed it was stolen? Lol
> 
> She was a complete fruit loop more like,she even had a bloke,lol.
> 
> She had another account as well but denied all knowledge despite it being proven.


Her bloke was a member on here wasn't he? Or was that her other account?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> told everyone i was a platinum member when i clearly are not


Gold coated platinum member babe. It's stealth... same as me....


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Her bloke was a member on here wasn't he? Or was that her other account?


Now you mention it, it does sound familiar.

Been quite a few couples on here if memory serves so need to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you remember that completeconcentration bird that sent a picture of her fanny to a few people and then claimed it was stolen? Lol
> 
> She was a complete fruit loop more like,she even had a bloke,lol.
> 
> She had another account as well but denied all knowledge despite it being proven.


I must have missed that one god damn it :cursing:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> NoAudi was a classic. I'm even laughing out loud as I type this now. As for GymGym.... well that guy was just something else. An international fitness model who was a rent boy on the side, who also happened to be a doorman (even declaring once in big red letters using his other profile *"I AM DOORMAN"* like he was King Leonidis from 300!!). The guy even tried to give completely BS advice on Close Protection (which initially raised my suspicions) despite having never done the job or been involved in the industry. And yes he did offer a fight in a dungeon but then pulled out because he was worried that he might kill his opponent due to him being trained to kill with his bare hands:lol: You couldn't make this sh!t up!!
> 
> Like you say though, I do get it to an extent. But to go so far is just baffling to me. I had a guy in my TA battalion once that claimed he was ex para, ex special forces and ex just about everything. He even told some SBS lads we were chatting to in Iraq, while I was standing next to him, that me and him were the CP team for our company (we weren't). And the crazy thing is, this guy left because of the embarrassment, only to appear on the news a year later giving an interview about how he'd re-joined the regular army and was off to Iraq (he genuinely had slipped through the net and managed to join back up with a different unit). And even to this day he bullsh!ts like you wouldn't believe. I actually think it's some form of mental illness for a lot of these people!!


Hahaha that night was epic when all that came out!!

I guess it's some kind of OCD where they just can't help it. I guess on here it's just easier to say it and people believe it as you don't know any differently really.

Sure there are other examples on here but struggling to recall them all at the moment!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I said I was a great in bed once


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Hahaha that night was epic when all that came out!!
> 
> I guess it's some kind of OCD where they just can't help it. I guess on here it's just easier to say it and people believe it as you don't know any differently really.
> 
> Sure there are other examples on here but struggling to recall them all at the moment!


I'm re-reading it now, lol! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178637-thread-year-bouncers-security-guards-gymgym-bullsh-tting-found-out-3.html


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> NoAudi was a classic. I'm even laughing out loud as I type this now. As for GymGym.... well that guy was just something else. An international fitness model who was a rent boy on the side, who also happened to be a doorman (even declaring once in big red letters using his other profile *"I AM DOORMAN"* like he was King Leonidis from 300!!). The guy even tried to give completely BS advice on Close Protection (which initially raised my suspicions) despite having never done the job or been involved in the industry. And yes he did offer a fight in a dungeon but then pulled out because he was worried that he might kill his opponent due to him being trained to kill with his bare hands:lol: You couldn't make this sh!t up!!
> 
> Like you say though, I do get it to an extent. But to go so far is just baffling to me. I had a guy in my TA battalion once that claimed he was ex para, ex special forces and ex just about everything. He even told some SBS lads we were chatting to in Iraq, while I was standing next to him, that me and him were the CP team for our company (we weren't). And the crazy thing is, this guy left because of the embarrassment, only to appear on the news a year later giving an interview about how he'd re-joined the regular army and was off to Iraq (he genuinely had slipped through the net and managed to join back up with a different unit). And even to this day he bullsh!ts like you wouldn't believe. I actually think it's some form of mental illness for a lot of these people!!


It's also amazing how many ex-forces guys are out there who served in the SAS and were involved in the raid on the Iranian embassy back in 1980.. :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> It's also amazing how many ex-forces guys are out there who served in the SAS and were involved in the raid on the Iranian embassy back in 1980.. :lol:


Oh mate, the amount of guys I've met who reckon they were in the special forces is unreal. It's funny because I have worked with SF guys on ops in specialist roles (I am not and have never been a member of the special forces and am just lucky you could say) so when I start quizzing guys trying to bs me it's brilliant watching their little faces squirm as they start to realise that their little web of lies is unravelling before them!! I even had some nurses once tell me in a private hospital I was at with a client that their security guard was ex SAS. Turns out the guy joined the Army but dropped out of training because of injury and never went back, :lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Oh mate, the amount of guys I've met who reckon they were in the special forces is unreal. It's funny because I have worked with SF guys on ops in specialist roles (I am not and have never been a member of the special forces and am just lucky you could say) so when I start quizzing guys trying to bs me it's brilliant watching their little faces squirm as they start to realise that their little web of lies is unravelling before them!! I even had some nurses once tell me in a private hospital I was at with a client that their security guard was ex SAS. Turns out the guy joined the Army but dropped out of training because of injury and never went back, :lol:


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't true ex-SAS dudes normally refrain from saying that they're ex-SAS?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> I post on forums acting like I lift weight


This your second account @The L Man ?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Haha I think the best 2 lies/catfishes I have seen here (in no order)
> 
> NoAudi- the dude who lied about the famous car that never was
> 
> ...


Whats this Gym Gym thread? Got a link? Can't beat a billy BS'er on UK-M! The only reason I come here, I dont even lift haha

I've read noaudi, what a whopper! Saw another thread where he posted up a pic of a decent looking couple blaggin git was him and his bird! And there was a noaudi 2 as well! Amazing!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I understand why lads try might lie to a girl in a bar but I don't get why people BS in any other situation! It's definitely I mental illness! Especially when they think that everybody else can't tell from the moment they finish their first sentence that they're BS'ing!

Back to lying to girls, Im actually terrible at that game when you make up something ridiculous to pull a girl! Met an aussie guy in Cambodia and he had us trying to blag a number of girls we were deep sea divers for oil pipeline! Another time up in Scotland we tried to blag we played for Kilmarnock or some sh!t team like that! Epic fail on all fronts! Pulled more when I worked in Asda!

Know a lad who blagged he was on the Scotland rugby team once (on a night when the scotland rugby where in the same bar) and everybody kept buying him drinks! Result!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't true ex-SAS dudes normally refrain from saying that they're ex-SAS?


In a sense, yes. I've never met a genuine guy who as said he was ex SAS. They normally say either ex 22 ( pronounced "two two"), ex reg or ex SF. But it's rare, especially to a stranger. It happens in close protection though because its good to know each other's background.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Her bloke was a member on here wasn't he? Or was that her other account?


Haha that's right. I bet he loved reading the bullsh*t that the picture was stolen and not handed out,lol.



mikep81 said:


> I must have missed that one god damn it :cursing:


It was quite funny all the backtracking she tried doing, especially when she came back and denied all knowledge of the previous account that was banned


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Now you mention it, it does sound familiar.
> 
> Been quite a few couples on here if memory serves so need to get my thinking cap on.


Just Google that photo of the naked woman with homer Simpsons mouth as her fanny, that will bring back the memories,lol


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> In a sense, yes. I've never met a genuine guy who as said he was ex SAS. They normally say either ex 22 ( pronounced "two two"), ex reg or ex SF. But it's rare, especially to a stranger. It happens in close protection though because its good to know each other's background.


I am ex 23 (TA) but I have never once claimed to be in the Regular Army battalions, their training is harder and in my opinion they deserve more respect for completing it successfully. Now I work for a NGO security company in South Africa. It is my choice to tell people because I have left The Regiment (hence the username) and I am entitled to my own decisions now. If people don't believe me then that's fine because my family, close friends and colleagues know for sure - that's all that matters to me. Not ranting toward you, just quoted it because it is relevant.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you remember that completeconcentration bird that sent a picture of her fanny to a few people and then claimed it was stolen? Lol
> 
> She was a complete fruit loop more like,she even had a bloke,lol.
> 
> She had another account as well but denied all knowledge despite it being proven.


Did she say it was stolen because her fella found out? Yeah I'd definitely believe my missus if she told me that lie.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Did she say it was stolen because her fella found out? Yeah I'd definitely believe my missus if she told me that lie.


Probably because she was caught out to be a sl*g and wanted to cover it up.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ballin said:


> After credits they had a video message.


The part at the end said she gave him a second chance and they are now a couple?

The one where the guy sent pics of himself being a ripped guy with abs etc

But she photoshopped her pics to appear alot slimmer than she was haha


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Probably because she was caught out to be a sl*g and wanted to cover it up.


Wonder if her fella knew she had 2 accounts? Maybe one was used to flirt with other people and not get caught but she sent f4nny photo from wrong account!

Whatever happened sounds like a retard to me. Why lie? Someone will call you out and then you look a tw4t ha ha. Just off to pick up my new Audi ha ha.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If any girl under the age of 25 asks me my age I'm 29... does that count lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Wonder if her fella knew she had 2 accounts? Maybe one was used to flirt with other people and not get caught but she sent f4nny photo from wrong account!
> 
> Whatever happened sounds like a retard to me. Why lie? Someone will call you out and then you look a tw4t ha ha. Just off to pick up my new Audi ha ha.


Wow you're getting an Audi, I'm impressed.

And I think you'll mean "someone will call her out and then look at her tw*t"

You've answered your own question fella. Must have been a bit retarded. If I remember correctly from when she first joined she acted as if she'd known people for years and was on this board ages as well, bit fvcking weird if you ask me.

Wonder what happened to her,shame she was banned really. Another month and she'd probably be spread eagle in her avi.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wow you're getting an Audi, I'm impressed.
> 
> And I think you'll mean "someone will call her out and then look at her tw*t"
> 
> ...


Yeah I would send pics of new Audi but my iPhone 6s (I work for Apple) camera is incomparable with ukms software. True story. 

Did you see the stolen photo? Was it any good or did it look like an over loaded wafer thin ham sandwich?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Regiment said:


> I am ex 23 (TA) but I have never once claimed to be in the Regular Army battalions, their training is harder and in my opinion they deserve more respect for completing it successfully. Now I work for a NGO security company in South Africa. It is my choice to tell people because I have left The Regiment (hence the username) and I am entitled to my own decisions now. If people don't believe me then that's fine because my family, close friends and colleagues know for sure - that's all that matters to me. Not ranting toward you, just quoted it because it is relevant.


I meant to include 21 and 23 as well actually. I have no problem at all with people who have been and done it. At the end of the day it's a massive achievement even getting through selection!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Yeah I would send pics of new Audi but my iPhone 6s (I work for Apple) camera is incomparable with ukms software. True story.
> 
> Did you see the stolen photo? Was it any good or did it look like an over loaded wafer thin ham sandwich?


Haha I saw said snatch as did 90% of the MA!

Distinctly average at best.

6/10.

Must try harder :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

There are liars and posers on any internet forum. It astounds me that they think they can get away with it for so long.

There was one lass that I knew who had multiple accounts on a forum I was on. Each account had a Faceparty, MySpace and Bebo (yeah, that long ago) to back up her fake accounts. Turns out the "main" account she was using was rumbled as she had a fella who was also a member on the same board. Lo and behold her fella found out she'd been skanking around, making up lies about her boyfriends jobs and body-type etc to make him sound sexier/more appealing and when it was all brought to a head she denied the whole thing and the accounts were deleted sharpish.

People forget that some people have better memories than themselves and if 1 + 1 != 2 then you will get questioned and called out on it. If you're gonna lie, then remember your bloody lies!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you remember that completeconcentration bird that sent a picture of her fanny to a few people and then claimed it was stolen? Lol
> 
> She was a complete fruit loop more like,she even had a bloke,lol.
> 
> She had another account as well but denied all knowledge despite it being proven.


I thought that was cookie raider and she didn't send it out to people she accidently uploaded the picture of her fanny (as you do!) and some sneaky horrible member took a copy of the picture and sent it around. But I think one of the knights she's friendly with told her. Here she explains in one of her posts


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So completeconcentration is/was cookie-raider?? Wonder if they are on here now under a new alias?? Oh how the plot thickens


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> I thought that was cookie raider and she didn't send it out to people she accidently uploaded the picture of her fanny (as you do!) and some sneaky horrible member took a copy of the picture and sent it around. But I think one of the knights she's friendly with told her. Here she explains in one of her posts


Ahahaha that's it. Completeconcentration is what she came back as.

How the fvck do you accidentally upload a photo of your fanny??

Damn them cameras taking photos when they want and uploading them without ones consent.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

tamara said:


> I thought that was cookie raider and she didn't send it out to people she accidently uploaded the picture of her fanny (as you do!) and some sneaky horrible member took a copy of the picture and sent it around. But I think one of the knights she's friendly with told her. Here she explains in one of her posts


Accidentally uploaded pics of f4nny. Happens all time I suppose unless she did it on purpose but then denied it as her fella might have seen. I dunno. Smells fishy to me....the story not the f4nny.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Accidentally uploaded pics of f4nny. Happens all time I suppose unless she did it on purpose but then denied it as her fella might have seen. I dunno. *Smells fishy to me....the story not the f4nny*.


 :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Is said person falsely claiming sick benefit? Or falsely claiming they squat?


If you're claiming benefits because you say you're too ill to work I'm guessing it will be disability or incapacity benefits.

Yet you go squatting, really?!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> If you're claiming benefits because you say you're too ill to work I'm guessing it will be disability or incapacity benefits.
> 
> Yet you go squatting, really?!


That's what I mean. Which one is true do you think?

Do you think they're too ill to work and they do squat? (Benefit fraud/ ret4rd)

Or

Too ill to work and don't squat BUT claim to out squat the blokes? (Internet liar/ ret4rd)


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> That's what I mean. Which one is true do you think?
> 
> Do you think they're too ill to work and they do squat? (Benefit fraud/ ret4rd)
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna play it safe and go with ret4rd.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> That's what I mean. Which one is true do you think?
> 
> Do you think they're too ill to work and they do squat? (Benefit fraud/ ret4rd)
> 
> ...


I think an internet liar would have been better as this is their thing they do... Lie on the Internet.

I think it's a case of a fraud claiming benefits when they aren't entitled and going squatting.

Either way what it does do is make the person a weapons grade c*nt!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what exactly is catfishing?


It comes from the film about Nev being fooled by someone online...I've forgotten the full story but I've read that someone in it was a fisherman and found that certain fish survived better when catfish were put in with them. The idea that everyone needs a 'catfish' to keep going in life. I think. I may have misremembered that though. The people in the show are called 'catfish' because they keep the other one's going...I think.

I haven't seen the film but I do watch the show. It always baffles me why people keep these relationships going for so long when they don't even know who the person is.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> It comes from the film about Nev being fooled by someone online...I've forgotten the full story but I've read that someone in it was a fisherman and found that certain fish survived better when catfish were put in with them. The idea that everyone needs a 'catfish' to keep going in life. I think. I may have misremembered that though. The people in the show are called 'catfish' because they keep the other one's going...I think.
> 
> I haven't seen the film but I do watch the show. It always baffles me why people keep these relationships going for so long when they don't even know who the person is.


Being admin any info of the person with 2 accounts posting rude photos of her bits?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Being admin any info of the person with 2 accounts posting rude photos of her bits?


You got a better chance of robbing the Crown Jewels mate!

These lot are thick as thieves!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I crap at lying, some times I wish I was abit better at it lol it's so much easier to pick girls up when u constantly bull-shi* them is unreal !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Being admin any info of the person with 2 accounts posting rude photos of her bits?


If I did, I have no interest in participating nor contributing to malicious gossip.

And in that vein, a couple of posts in here have been deleted for their obvious reference to a current member...in a malicious context.


----------



## Rocket-bike (Nov 15, 2012)

Not impressed before seeing this thread I had no idea what catfish was. Now I had jobs to do today however I've spent most of it watching catfish.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

That I was a women to pull a lesbian


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> If I did, I have no interest in participating nor contributing to malicious gossip.
> 
> And in that vein, a couple of posts in here have been deleted for their obvious reference to a current member...in a malicious context.


Fair enough. Although if you did have info it wouldn't be gossip. It'd just be the truth. I'm not ar5ed, just feel sorry for her fella if she's flashing her bits about and got caught out. I wouldn't like to find out my missus was doing it.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> That I was a women to pull a lesbian


A tenner says it worked


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Fair enough. Although if you did have info it wouldn't be gossip. It'd just be the truth. I'm not ar5ed, just feel sorry for her fella if she's flashing her bits about and got caught out. I wouldn't like to find out my missus was doing it.


Gossip can still contain facts. I personally don't like to share information about other people for the purpose of gossip, especially publicly.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> Gossip can still contain facts. I personally don't like to share information about other people for the purpose of gossip, especially publicly.


What are the rules on banned members coming back under a different name?

say if one account was banned, they also had another banned but also had another on here?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

So effectively...correct me if I am wrong by all means...

Someone got their Roland out on UKM

It got leaked

Said female member got banned

Then returned under other alias

Got banned

And then returned under another alias?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ballin said:


> So effectively...correct me if I am wrong by all means...
> 
> Someone got their Roland out on UKM
> 
> ...


Surely not as that's against board rules I think. But anyways what about her fella? The poor sod :confused1:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ballin said:


> So effectively...correct me if I am wrong by all means...
> 
> Someone got their Roland out on UKM
> 
> ...


from how it looks to me, its more like this

member on here

wanted to get growler out for fans on here, slipped up, got banned

but still on here on main account

but these riddles sure do fvck with my little head


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> Surely not as that's against board rules I think. But anyways what about her fella? The poor sod :confused1:


Is he on here then I think @RXQueenie mentioned it earlier.

I saw snatch so I am happy regardless of the outcome


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Is he on here then I think @RXQueenie mentioned it earlier.
> 
> I saw snatch so I am happy regardless of the outcome


i saw no snatch, but from the description i did want a ham sandwich haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

So if one banned member is allowed back does this mean all banned members are? I am not saying anything is true just asking in case the outcome proves to be so. I have a few friends I would love to see back. Not sure how the feel about coming back though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> What are the rules on banned members coming back under a different name?
> 
> say if one account was banned, they also had another banned but also had another on here?


Banned is banned.

If you have been banned once, if we detect that you re-register you will be banned again immediately.

I have done a couple today, it is not tolerated.

So anyone still here is not a previous member who had been banned - unless a ban had been overturned as unfounded. And I am not aware of any of those anyway.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> What are the rules on banned members coming back under a different name?
> 
> say if one account was banned, they also had another banned but also had another on here?


In general, if someone is banned they remain banned, including new accounts.

However, not every situation is black and white hence the reason why some bans are overturned.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> In general, if someone is banned they remain banned, including new accounts.
> 
> However, not every situation is black and white hence the reason why some bans are overturned.


But if the ban is over turned why come back with a different username and not mentioning your previous name? Surely you would use the account that has had the thread over turned on?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ballin said:


> So effectively...correct me if I am wrong by all means...
> 
> Someone got their Roland out on UKM
> 
> ...


Got her Roland out lol!!! That's hilarious.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> But if the ban is over turned why come back with a different username and not mentioning your previous name? Surely you would use the account that has had the thread over turned on?


Some people want to start anew. That happens on occasion where someone will, for example, ask for their account to be deleted so that they can create another one.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Katy said:


> If I did, I have no interest in participating nor contributing to malicious gossip.
> 
> And in that vein, a couple of posts in here have been deleted for their obvious reference to a current member...in a malicious context.


F*cking LOL

You know what I'm talking about don't you Katy!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Got her Roland out lol!!! That's hilarious.


What a mental image! Just imagine Roland rat popping into your head before sexy fun times. Rather a buzz kill me thinks.... and if not, well, that's a whole different kettle of awkward!

:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Some people want to start anew. That happens on occasion where someone will, for example, ask for their account to be deleted so that they can create another one.


Or maybe they did something very silly on their old account and want to try and slip under the radar. I know certain people will do as you say as I know of one member who now has a legit new account under a new name.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Banned is banned.
> 
> If you have been banned once, if we detect that you re-register you will be banned again immediately.
> 
> ...





Katy said:


> In general, if someone is banned they remain banned, including new accounts.
> 
> However, not every situation is black and white hence the reason why some bans are overturned.


ok, well the pic below is of a member who it clearly banned. who is also another member which is banned.

but those two account are mrssalvatore which is still an active account and that's her feller tagged in the pic is it not?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Or maybe they did something very silly on their old account and want to try and slip under the radar. I know certain people will do as you say as I know of one member who now has a legit new account under a new name.


Yep, that happens...sometimes for personal reasons people want a fresh start and sometimes people aren't happy with how they've posted and so again, want a fresh start.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

man_dem03 said:


> ok, well the pic below is of a member who it clearly banned. who is also another member which is banned.
> 
> but those two account are mrssalvatore which is still an active account and that's her feller tagged in the pic is it not?
> 
> View attachment 141689


Im trying to follow this? MrsS has been banned twice under different names and is now on the MrsS account? Is that right?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> ok, well the pic below is of a member who it clearly banned. who is also another member which is banned.
> 
> but those two account are mrssalvatore which is still an active account and that's her feller tagged in the pic is it not?
> 
> View attachment 141689


I'm not entirely sure what the picture is supposed to demonstrate but if you have an issue with a member please take it up with the team directly, as opposed to publicly.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> NoAudi was a classic. I'm even laughing out loud as I type this now. As for GymGym.... well that guy was just something else. An international fitness model who was a rent boy on the side, who also happened to be a doorman (even declaring once in big red letters using his other profile *"I AM DOORMAN"* like he was King Leonidis from 300!!). The guy even tried to give completely BS advice on Close Protection (which initially raised my suspicions) despite having never done the job or been involved in the industry. And yes he did offer a fight in a dungeon but then pulled out because he was worried that he might kill his opponent due to him being trained to kill with his bare hands:lol: You couldn't make this sh!t up!!
> 
> Like you say though, I do get it to an extent. But to go so far is just baffling to me. I had a guy in my TA battalion once that claimed he was ex para, ex special forces and ex just about everything. He even told some SBS lads we were chatting to in Iraq, while I was standing next to him, that me and him were the CP team for our company (we weren't). And the crazy thing is, this guy left because of the embarrassment, only to appear on the news a year later giving an interview about how he'd re-joined the regular army and was off to Iraq (he genuinely had slipped through the net and managed to join back up with a different unit). And even to this day he bullsh!ts like you wouldn't believe. I actually think it's some form of mental illness for a lot of these people!!


Two great examples of compulsive lying that covers the topics most chosen to lie about by guys with inclinations that way.

Most frequent male bullsh1t topics:

Military career

MMA training/fighting skills

Car driven

Salary

Penis size

... and on forums like this add in

AAS usage

PB's

Size of gunnage

UKM has had it's fair share of trolls sporting classic bullsh1t over the years for sure, and some guys like gymgym pretty much covered the whole list single handed :lol:

In respect of the growler pics that were posted, how come no one has ever sent me any? :crying:

I'm not gonna criticise anyone for doing that just in case I scupper my chances of one day getting such a pic...


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the picture is supposed to demonstrate but if you have an issue with a member please take it up with the team directly, as opposed to publicly.


I dont feel the need to do anything directly now, I have brought the issue to your attention.

From my part nothing more needs to be said and I will await the outcome


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Im trying to follow this? MrsS has been banned twice under different names and is now on the MrsS account? Is that right?


well i havent been on here all the time for the timeline of events with profiles, but ive got a fairly good memeory and some people dont cover there a*ses with their fake profiles

all three account are the same person, in which order i do not know how they were used


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> I dont feel the need to do anything directly now, I have brought the issue to your attention.
> 
> From my part nothing more needs to be said and I will await the outcome


I honestly don't know what your picture was supposed to show me other than a post by a banned account, so there won't be any outcome other then me being confused. But if you want to clairfy then please PM me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

man_dem03 said:


> well i havent been on here all the time for the timeline of events with profiles, but ive got a fairly good memeory and some people dont cover there a*ses with their fake profiles
> 
> *all three account are the same person*, in which order i do not know how they were used


Isn't this a massive rule break then?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Anyways I don't own this forum so you mods feel free to bum suck whoever you want and turn a blind eye.

I'll just post my posts to help people and leave you guys to make stupid decision which will ultimately bring this board down.

And it's sad because this board was great.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Isn't this a massive rule break then?


I dont know all the rules as the goal post keep moving, but i think banned is banned unless its overturned or your told to leave the person in here


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> I honestly don't know what your picture was supposed to show me other than a post by a banned account, so there won't be any outcome other then me being confused. But if you want to clairfy then please PM me.


Mrssalvatore has said in her journal that keenam is her fella so she must the banned member in the pic


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Isn't this a massive rule break then?


Only if the person isn't en vogue


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> Mrssalvatore has said in her journal that keenam is her fella so she must the banned member in the pic


Could you please for my clarification point out where I said this,?

A screen shot would suffice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Only if the person isn't en vogue


Don't let go


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> Anyways I don't own this forum so you mods feel free to bum suck whoever you want and turn a blind eye.
> 
> I'll just post my posts to help people and leave you guys to make stupid decision which will ultimately bring this board down.


Sorry, I can't keep up with all the fabricated drama, what are we allegedly turning a blind eye to this week?



man_dem03 said:


> Mrssalvatore has said in her journal that keenam is her fella so she must the banned member in the pic


And?

Why does it matter?

Why are you so invested?

Who cares?

I know it's Friday but really...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Sorry, I can't keep up with all the fabricated drama, what are we allegedly turning a blind eye to this week?
> 
> And?
> 
> ...


It's not rocket science why members are p*ssed off Lorian.

It just shows double standards which people do not like, some rules for some members and some rules for others.

It should be the same rules all round regardless of favouritism.

But like I said I'll leave you guys to f*ck up your own board. I'll help members where I can and ignore the rest.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Who cares?


a-f'in-men lol :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I used to breed catfish btw... several species of corydoras, and even got a pair of synodontis to breed which is a freaking miracle in captivity. I miss looking after tropical fish.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> I used to breed catfish btw... several species of corydoras, and even got a pair of synodontis to breed which is a freaking miracle in captivity. I miss looking after tropical fish.


If I could be bothered to look after them, I would get my lad a tropical fish tank he loves fish lol. He would like one if them shark like catfish lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I used to breed catfish btw... several species of corydoras, and even got a pair of synodontis to breed which is a freaking miracle in captivity. I miss looking after tropical fish.


I had a pair and one of them tried to commit suicide when we were changing their water in teh tank. He was in a bucket and just jumped out onto the carpet. I was about 8 and freaked out unable to move as my catfish nearly died f


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> It's not rocket science why members are p*ssed off Lorian.
> 
> It just shows double standards which people do not like, some rules for some members and some rules for others.
> 
> ...


Not every situation is the same and I see it as a positive that our team consider circumstances as opposed to blindly enforcing rules regardless.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Fatstuff, just make sure you keep an eye on any predatory fish you get, I had the cutest little shark and it ate everything else. 

Even the siamese fighting fish.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lorian said:


> And?
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> ...


well in the time ive been on this place, banned members that came back got banned again for obvious and fair reasons

so im bringing this to the almighty to see

if you look through the previous banned members posted there are also the links to being fostered etc

and you say who cares.....actually the members of your forum, who come on here to contribute and have talks with people. the people who care are the ones who your advertisers pay you to bring in and keep


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Katy said:


> Not every situation is the same and I see it as a positive that our team consider circumstances as opposed to blindly enforcing rules regardless.


So you allow back a member that has been caught out lying so many times it's cringe worthy, that has given dangerous advice in regards to women's steroid cycles and argued to death when corrected and then deleted her posts to remove evidence of such idiocy....

Yeah that's some good thinking there isn't it, well done lovey! :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Not every situation is the same and I see it as a positive that our team consider circumstances as opposed to blindly enforcing rules regardless.


 EDIT @AK-26 already asked.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> It's not rocket science why members are p*ssed off Lorian.
> 
> It just shows double standards which people do not like, some rules for some members and some rules for others.
> 
> ...


who`s pissed off and why ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> It's not rocket science why members are p*ssed off Lorian.
> 
> It just shows double standards which people do not like, some rules for some members and some rules for others.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes, some people may be "p*ssed off" however the ones I've questioned seem to 'conveniently' have been PM'd deliberate misinformation and lies.

If you genuinely believe you have a valid point and something is wrong then air it maturely. I'm open to listening and being straight with people. What annoys me (and many other members) are these constant unsubtle hints about double-standards when that's simply not the case.

Tell me straight, what is it that you have an issue with.

If others agree I'll apologise and we'll change it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> So you allow back a member that has been caught out lying so many times it's cringe worthy, that has given dangerous advice in regards to women's steroid cycles and argued to death when corrected and then deleted her posts to remove evidence of such idiocy....
> 
> Yeah that's some good thinking there isn't it, well done lovey! :thumbup1:


I am talking in general regarding how we enforce rules.

With regards to the particular member that you referred to...nothing in our system has shown multiple accounts and we don't repond to hearsay.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Fatstuff, just make sure you keep an eye on any predatory fish you get, I had the cutest little shark and it ate everything else.
> 
> Even the siamese fighting fish.


I'm too disorganized to do it properly tbh lol.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm too disorganized to do it properly tbh lol.


I used to keep them too- had a bastard of a Black Tailed Red Shark little **** had everything terrorised except the Clown Loaches- loved those guys!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Unfortunately yes, some people may be "p*ssed off" however the ones I've questioned seem to 'conveniently' have been PM'd deliberate misinformation and lies.
> 
> If you genuinely believe you have a valid point and something is wrong then air it maturely. I'm open to listening and being straight with people. What annoys me (and many other members) are these constant unsubtle hints about double-standards when that's simply not the case.
> 
> ...


There are a few things I don't like

1- how some moderators are seen to be allowed to let their ego do the modding rather than logic.

2- how some very senior members literally bully, patronise and insult junior and newbie members for asking a question... Even when the question is valid.

3- how when those said junior/newbie members defend themselves they are often the ones banned... For what!?

Those 3 above are among the things that p*ss me off about UK-M and it really is a shame because I loved this forum, I learnt a lot and then watched it go down hill.

Forget the 3 time banned member which is still here despite the lies and dangerous advice.

If those 3 things above can be addressed in a satisfactory manner I will apologise to all those involved in this thread.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Isn't this a massive rule break then?


It alllll depends.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> There are a few things I don't like
> 
> 1- how some moderators are seen to be allowed to let their ego do the modding rather than logic.
> 
> ...


The answer's simple mate!Keenan is married to more than one woman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the only reason this place is going `downhill` is because of dickheads posting utter bollocks and making snide digs which then detracts from the whole point of this place which is to learn more on diet and training and all things lifting related .

in the years ive been here ive never seen so many pricks trying to pull the forum down .

some people really need to post less and lift more .


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

luther1 said:


> The answer's simple mate!Keenan is married to more than one woman


Who would be stupid enough to marry twice- surely one lot of trouble and strife is enough :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> There are a few things I don't like
> 
> 1- how some moderators are seen to be allowed to let their ego do the modding rather than logic.
> 
> ...


In order...

1. I genuinely haven't been aware of this, but if that's the case then I agree 100% that it needs to change. For the last few months we've gradually been phasing in use of the Infraction system for Mods. In theory this ensures that Mod'ing should be consistent as every infraction against a member is logged with a reason and shows which Mod issued it. For example, if all a Mod has to do is click the 'Infraction for sourcing' button then ego shouldn't ever be a factor. If you think a Mod is acting unfairly then please send me a PM with a link to the threads involved.

2. Again, I am not aware of this (certainly not since the recent bans) but if this is the case then please report it - I read every single reported post alert. That kind of posting is not welcome here and that is why we now have an Infraction for bullying.

3. I agree that this shouldn't be the case, but I am unaware of any such incident.

I agree with all 3 of your points but the only way we can do anything about it is if you use the report post function. It DOES make a difference.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Goosh said:


> I had a pair and one of them tried to commit suicide when we were changing their water in teh tank. He was in a bucket and just jumped out onto the carpet. I was about 8 and freaked out unable to move as my catfish nearly died f


I kept oscars, and they were awesome... they used to come to the surface of the water and stick their heads right out and like to be stroked. One of them used to get a bit too excited when I'd lift the lid of the tank and several times jumped out and flopped around on the cover glass... I'd then have to grab him, usually whilst trying not to laugh, and then put him back in... he'd then sulk for a day in the bottom corner of the tank, but would then gradually get more and more excited again and would usually end up doing the same thing again within a week or so. :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The same dickheads that post utter bollox are the same ones that call so many pencil necks and ask do they even lift. I suppose adding a smilie makes that ok then


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> the only reason this place is going `downhill` is because of dickheads posting utter bollocks and making snide digs which then detracts from the whole point of this place which is to learn more on diet and training and all things lifting related .
> 
> in the years ive been here ive never seen so many pricks trying to pull the forum down .
> 
> ...


Haha you make me laugh Ewen.

You say post less and lift more, you blame so called dickheads of which I must agree there we're some.

But you fail to see yourself in the above post.

You fail to see that yore a bully. You bully newbies, you bully people that dot tend to agree with your opinion and above all you tend to have a negative view of most people that aren't power lifters.

If to you that mean yore a nice and lovely person, that's messed up.

When anyone tries to defend themselves you rubbish their replies and retort with your favourite line "you pencil neck, go join a gym".

Sort yourself out man.

When I first joined this forum you was helpful, contributed a lot to questions asked and advice needed.

But unfortunately something changed and you're a c*nt plain and simple now.

You probably don't agree and I wouldn't blame you seeing as I've just called you a c*nt but then again truth hurts.... But yore a power lifter you should be used to some pain


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> I kept oscars, and they were awesome... they used to come to the surface of the water and stick their heads right out and like to be stroked. One of them used to get a bit too excited when I'd lift the lid of the tank and several times jumped out and flopped around on the cover glass... I'd then have to grab him, usually whilst trying not to laugh, and then put him back in... he'd then sulk for a day in the bottom corner of the tank, but would then gradually get more and more excited again and would usually end up doing the same thing again within a week or so. :lol:


What are oscars?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> What are oscars?












Its a type of chillid I think.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> Haha you make me laugh Ewen.
> 
> You say post less and lift more, you blame so called dickheads of which I must agree there we're some.
> 
> ...


you know ive never called anyone a pencil neck or said to go join a gym without being provoked .

you also dont see the people i help via pm email or facebook that come from uk-m .

i`ll tell you what changed , people like you that try to bring this place down with posts likes you made in this thread , people that take the pee in what should be serious areas of the board rather than keep it to gen con or MA AL .

if i really was a cnut i`d have every right to report your post for the exact behavior you complain of :lol:

btw im not a poowerlifter


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What are oscars?


Similar to a BAFTA mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you know ive never called anyone a pencil neck or said to go join a gym without being provoked .
> 
> you also dont see the people i help via pm email or facebook that come from uk-m .
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Sorry but had to point it out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry but had to point it out


fcuking keys stick at the right times :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> you know ive never called anyone a pencil neck or said to go join a gym without being provoked .
> 
> you also dont see the people i help via pm email or facebook that come from uk-m .
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother arguing with him..! He's clearly got it on him


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Haha you make me laugh Ewen.
> 
> You say post less and lift more, you blame so called dickheads of which I must agree there we're some.
> 
> ...


tbf even i have stopped helping most the people on here. there is a lot of pencil neck dweebs on here lol its the internet.

zzzzzzz bit over the top post&#8230; the exact reason i don't participate on here anymore


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry but had to point it out


The pooest poowerlifter ever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> The pooest poowerlifter ever


pencil neck go join a gym


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Like I said you don't have to agree and probably wouldn't but this is my view and I've aired it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> pencil neck go join a gym


How very dare u lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Like I said you don't have to agree and probably wouldn't but this is my view and I've aired it.


aired it with a personal attack nice one

:thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I would tag you all but cba to go through and copy and paste all the usernames. So @AK-26 and crew.

Honestly, cut the bs... what's the agenda? You guys just looking to go out in a blaze of glory, or do you really care about UKM so much?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> aired it with a personal attack nice one
> 
> :thumb:


Well I did try not naming names at first if you go back and read.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What are oscars?


As @Ballin posted - they get to about 12-14 inches long. They are pretty smart for fish and definitely recognise individual people... when i fed them mine would always come up to the top to be hand fed but all but one of them would refuse to do that for anyone else.

They would also tap on the glass when hungry with their heads and then stare at me and waggle their tails excitedly when I got up to go towards the tank... lmao, I really miss them, more so than many people I've known!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Well I did try not naming names at first if you go back and read.


i have skimmed over the thread but was just the same old drivel i expect on here nowadays


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> As @Ballin posted - they get to about 12-14 inches long. They are pretty smart for fish and definitely recognise individual people... when i fed them mine would always come up to the top to be hand fed but all but one of them would refuse to do that for anyone else.
> 
> They would also tap on the glass when hungry with their heads and then stare at me and waggle their tails excitedly when I got up to go towards the tank... lmao, I really miss them, more so than many people I've known!!!


Wow, that's pretty nice.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> Like I said you don't have to agree and probably wouldn't but this is my view and I've aired it.


we are all entitled to airing our views however there is a time and a place and a way in which to do it .

i hope all the silly bollocks stops and we all move forward and get this forum back on track of giving decent solid info


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I would tag you all but cba to go through and copy and paste all the usernames. So @AK-26 and crew.
> 
> Honestly, cut the bs... what's the agenda? You guys just looking to go out in a blaze of glory, or do you really care about UKM so much?


I'm not part of a crew, it's just me and only me airing my opinion.

I don't want to go out full stop, but if I don't say how I feel about things there is never going to e a chance to change things.

All I wanted is for mainly Lorian to understand why I'm p*ssed off and that I've achieved, I've posted what was getting on my nerves and he replied.

I don't get why you're mentioning me and asking me for some sort of explanation like you're some mod or admin.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i have skimmed over the thread but was just the same old drivel i expect on here nowadays


That's lovely bro.

In future read rather than skim, you'll find there is more to some posts than what you think.

Just putting it out there.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I would tag you all but cba to go through and copy and paste all the usernames. So @AK-26 and crew.
> 
> Honestly, cut the bs... what's the agenda? You guys just looking to go out in a blaze of glory, or do you really care about UKM so much?


I know,disgraceful. As if people on here have a personal agenda to cause disruption amongst the members.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> All I wanted is for mainly Lorian to understand why I'm p*ssed off and that I've achieved, I've posted what was getting on my nerves and he replied.


Satisfactorily?

If not please PM me as this thread is rapidly going OT.

Back to catfish...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> I'm not part of a crew, it's just me and only me airing my opinion.
> 
> I don't want to go out full stop, but if I don't say how I feel about things there is never going to e a chance to change things.
> 
> ...


Just being nosy and asking the question everone else is probably wondering dude :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> we are all entitled to airing our views however there is a time and a place and a way in which to do it .
> 
> i hope all the silly bollocks stops and we all move forward and get this forum back on track of giving decent solid info


Fair enough and I can't really argue with that, there is a time and a place.

I hope this sh*t does stop and this place goes back to how it was.

Sooner rather than later, I really liked it here and still do.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah @ewen youre a cnut mate and youre too fat to be a powerlifter... and ugly... fvck me are you ugly and you have a beautiful wife hahahaha... oh wait that last ones a good thing... though how the fvck you managed to catch her being a cnut and not a powerlifter I will never know...

um youre going to hurt me next we meet right  and tell Steve to email me those details he promised... though I should get off my fanny and go see him... cnut...  x


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I know,disgraceful. As if people on here have a personal agenda to cause disruption amongst the members.


Wouldn't have a clue mate... Just glad I keep out of it all lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> That's lovely bro.
> 
> In future read rather than skim, you'll find there is more to some posts than what you think.
> 
> Just putting it out there.


Sorry we aren't bros

Also I look here for my amusement fk READING every post.

I forgot internets is srs bizness


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Satisfactorily?
> 
> If not please PM me as this thread is rapidly going OT.
> 
> Back to catfish...


I was fairly happy with the response and provided that stuff is addressed I'm a happy member.

Thank you Lorian


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I kept oscars, and they were awesome... they used to come to the surface of the water and stick their heads right out and like to be stroked. One of them used to get a bit too excited when I'd lift the lid of the tank and several times jumped out and flopped around on the cover glass... I'd then have to grab him, usually whilst trying not to laugh, and then put him back in... he'd then sulk for a day in the bottom corner of the tank, but would then gradually get more and more excited again and would usually end up doing the same thing again within a week or so. :lol:


Mine were Channel catfish. Long, fat, grey things. FUGLY!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah @ewen youre a cnut mate and youre too fat to be a powerlifter... and ugly... fvck me are you ugly and you have a beautiful wife hahahaha... oh wait that last ones a good thing... though how the fvck you managed to catch her being a cnut and not a powerlifter I will never know...
> 
> um youre going to hurt me next we meet right  and tell Steve to email me those details he promised... though I should get off my fanny and go see him... cnut...  x


Haha , seen steve earlier hes been in hospital with heaet problems , bpm of 233 apparently its left ventricular harderning and they said he had a heart attack years ago but never even knew lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to say to the same people pulling the same old BS card had a point a few weeks ago but now I think this Thread has a point. Concerns are spreading as to where this forum is going.

The points raised are valid in my opinion and I have been reluctant to air my view because when people do the standard reply is it's only the internet or go find another forum. Not words IMO to take this forum forward yes there are now other forums but this place used to be great once where threads were fun and a distinction was drawn between banter not now it's down to personal opinion by the very few who I believe have do have an agenda.

I used to love coming on here now not so much.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Mine were Channel catfish. Long, fat, grey things. FUGLY!
> 
> View attachment 141690


They're not ugly!! I think they're rather nice looking.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> Haha , seen steve earlier hes been in hospital with heaet problems , bpm of 233 apparently its left ventricular harderning and they said he had a heart attack years ago but never even knew lol


oh **** mate, give him my best... tell him its cos he doesnt lift any more and he should go to the gym


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Katy said:


> They're not ugly!! I think they're rather nice looking.


Wait till they stare at you as you're eating your dinner (fish tank was in dining room). Their gormless flat heads bouncing off the glass and the whiskers curling. The stuff of fugly nightmares


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Wait till they stare at you as you're eating your dinner (fish tank was in dining room). Their gormless flat heads bouncing off the glass and the whiskers curling. The stuff of fugly nightmares


Ha ha!! I think they're nice in the picture anyway...I like their little beardy whiskers!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Twisted said:


> I have to say to the same people pulling the same old BS card had a point a few weeks ago but now I think this Thread has a point. Concerns are spreading as to where this forum is going.
> 
> The points raised are valid in my opinion and I have been reluctant to air my view because when people do the standard reply is it's only the internet or go find another forum. Not words IMO to take this forum forward yes there are now other forums but this place used to be great once where threads were fun and a distinction was drawn between banter not now it's down to personal opinion by the very few who I believe have do have an agenda.


My response to you is the same as it was to AK-26.

Feel free to raise your concerns with me personally either here or via PM.

Running a forum of this size is a balancing act, and sometimes we may get it wrong, but that's why honest feedback is important.

I don't think in 9 years I've ever given a 'go find another forum' response to anyone that offered constructive feedback.

So yeah, if you have stuff to say - talk to me.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Well is she banned yet for having multiple accounts?

It does seem like a big fùck you to the other members that have had permanent bans for joining again under a different account and alias.

If there is a valid reason why she is allowed to return under a new guise then I think it's only fair that the members are allowed to know why. How are people supposed to know what the standard rules are if they're getting bent for certain people? Surely you guys running the show know that's it's her 3rd account? Bitch can't even form a coherent sentence yet miraculously she can slip through the radar undetected? Hmmm! So that in a nutshell is the reason why people feel píssed off. You can't pick and choose who the rules apply to and expect no one to kick off about it.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Well is she banned yet for having multiple accounts?
> 
> It does seem like a big fùck you to the other members that have had permanent bans for joining again under a different account and alias.
> 
> If there is a valid reason why she is allowed to return under a new guise then I think it's only fair that the members are allowed to know why. How are people supposed to know what the standard rules are if they're getting bent for certain people? Surely you guys running the show know that's it's her 3rd account? Bitch can't even form a coherent sentence yet miraculously she can slip through the radar undetected? Hmmm! So that in a nutshell is the reason why people feel píssed off. You can't pick and choose who the rules apply to and expect no one to kick off about it.


No I am not banned! Because this is the only account I have ever had: end of discussion bitch!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No I am not banned! Because this is the only account I have ever had: end of discussion


So are you 1 million per cent denying that cookie raider and complete concentration were your accounts?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> So are you 1 million per cent denying that cookie raider and complete concentration were your accounts?


Yes !!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes !!


What about Keeman? Is he not your partner? I have his dick if you'd like to confirm?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> What about Keeman? Is he not your partner? I have his dick if you'd like to confirm?


No not my partner!

Please post it in the PR tho


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No not my partner!
> 
> Please post it in the PR tho


If he's not your partner then I won't be sharing. Dicks are confidential.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> If he's not your partner then I won't be sharing. Dicks are confidential.


Damn!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

In


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm Out!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> I'm Out!


Byeeeee


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Byeeeee


Wasn't even in response to you. Idiot.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Wasn't even in response to you. Idiot.


You still here thought you was going??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

potential thread of the year


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

:nono:the title should be catfight


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> In


only cos a b1tch fight was starting


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> You still here thought you was going??


Stop quoting me, you're making my notifications get mixed up, I'm thinking it's my other forum but then realising you're not on there!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Stop quoting me, you're making my notifications get mixed up, I'm thinking it's my other forum but then realising you're not on there!


Whooohooo


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cypssk said:


> the title should be catfight


oh wait... I meant cat fight... cat... oops


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Stop quoting me, you're making my notifications get mixed up, I'm thinking it's my other forum but then realising you're not on there!


Quote


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Stop quoting me, you're making my notifications get mixed up, I'm thinking it's my other forum but then realising you're not on there!


Quote quote


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You know what. I feel terrible for Keenam.

Cause whether or not all the mud slinging in this thread is true or not, or whatever, that poor guy has been dragged into it and I can't recall him getting involved in any forum drama himself, it all seems association. Not really fair IMO.

Maybe we could all club together and get him a stripper?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Stop quoting me, you're making my notifications get mixed up, I'm thinking it's my other forum but then realising you're not on there!


Quote quote quote


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

and just noticed I am a platinum member... does this mean Lorian is sending me my royalty cheques


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> You know what. I feel terrible for Keenam.
> 
> Cause whether or not all the mud slinging in this thread is true or not, or whatever, that poor guy has been dragged into it and I can't recall him getting involved in any forum drama himself, it all seems association. Not really fair IMO.
> 
> Maybe we could all club together and get him a stripper?


That's a good idea... Bless him!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@mrssalvatore and @tamara, at the risk of you both attacking me..... just put each other on ignore? Be much nicer for both of you.

*awaits negs from every man on the forum who wants to watch the fight!*


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @mrssalvatore and @tamara, at the risk of you both attacking me..... just put each other on ignore? Be much nicer for both of you.
> 
> *awaits negs from every man on the forum who wants to watch the fight!*


She's not worth the effort of me pressing a button....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> She's not worth the effort of me pressing a button....


Then stop replying to her, it's just baiting each other and almost as bad as a thread on PCT! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then stop replying to her, it's just baiting each other and almost as bad as a thread on PCT! :lol:


lol yeah you're probably right


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> @mrssalvatore and @tamara, at the risk of you both attacking me..... just put each other on ignore? Be much nicer for both of you.
> 
> *awaits negs from every man on the forum who wants to watch the fight!*


spoil sport... sheesh...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Then stop replying to her, it's just baiting each other and almost as bad as a thread on PCT! :lol:


pc what???


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Quote quote quote


You're asking for it. Bet that's not the first time you've heard those words!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> You're asking for it. Bet that's not the first time you've heard those words!


Asking for what ....what you gonna do caps lock me to death???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> You know what. I feel terrible for Keenam.
> 
> Cause whether or not all the mud slinging in this thread is true or not, or whatever, that poor guy has been dragged into it and I can't recall him getting involved in any forum drama himself, it all seems association. Not really fair IMO.
> 
> Maybe we could all club together and get him a stripper?


I know, I really liked him in his tv show with his brother kel


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Quote quote quote


Does this constitute trolling?


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

meow


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lather up ladies lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Does this constitute trolling?


Sorry


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Asking for what ....what you gonna do caps lock me to death???


Actually I don't know. Every word you say is either a lie or a contradiction. If everything you've said in the past is a lie then I'd be wasting my time writing anything. IF the things that you've said and that I've read are true and I launch a full scale assault using every single piece of information you have ever written on here about your life against you then I will just feel bad. I'm hindered by my conscious here, unless of course you give me permission to destroy, in that case I've got a few minutes to spare??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> You're asking for it. Bet that's not the first time you've heard those words!


did keenam send you todger pictures :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> did keenam send you todger pictures :lol:


Who hasn't ewen, who hasn't


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tamara said:


> Who hasn't ewen, who hasn't


me... *runs off to bathroom*...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Who hasn't ewen, who hasn't


I haven't.

I sent you apple tea.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

tamara said:


> Who hasn't ewen, who hasn't





Greyphantom said:



> me... *runs off to bathroom*...


Now look what you've done Tam! :lol:

He's incorrigible this one.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> Actually I don't know. Every word you say is either a lie or a contradiction. If everything you've said in the past is a lie then I'd be wasting my time writing anything. IF the things that you've said and that I've read are true and I launch a full scale assault using every single piece of information you have ever written on here about your life against you then I will just feel bad. I'm hindered by my conscious here, unless of course you give me permission to destroy, in that case I've got a few minutes to spare??


Only if I get said d1ck pictures first


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> Who hasn't ewen, who hasn't


is this through him sending it ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> I haven't.
> 
> I sent you apple tea.


I know and the appreciation for that, there are no words to describe. Thanks again!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Now look what you've done Tam! :lol:
> 
> He's incorrigible this one.


Hey I am sweet and innocent... except this one time in band camp...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Now look what you've done Tam! :lol:
> 
> He's incorrigible this one.


I googled, I always thought it was 'encourageable' haha!! Oh well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey I am sweet and innocent... except this one time in band camp...


you kiwi`s are filth , you wear babygrows and singlets while on a stage infront of old men


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> I know and the appreciation for that, there are no words to describe. Thanks again!


It was just a box of tea tam, no biggy honestly.

Nice to make people smile now and again :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ewen said:


> you kiwi`s are filth , you were babygrows and singlets while on a stage infront of old men


oi no stories about our private life... unless youre getting paid for them then its 50/50...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> I googled, I always thought it was 'encourageable' haha!! Oh well


oh I am easily encourageable me


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Lorian said:


> My response to you is the same as it was to AK-26.
> 
> Feel free to raise your concerns with me personally either here or via PM.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea I am more than happy for others to contact me aswell and I will happily put it to the boss rather than plaster it all on here for all to see.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> It was just a box of tea tam, no biggy honestly.
> 
> Nice to make people smile now and again :thumbup1:


I'm using the last bag like fùcking war rations! Need some more!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

here mine


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Nov 29, 2013)

@Keenam play on player whoever you are lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

TheDarkKnight said:


> @Keenam play on player whoever you are lol


Def well agreed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> I'm using the last bag like fùcking war rations! Need some more!


post his pic in the AL :thumbup1:


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Nov 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Def well agreed


 huh?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

right behave till I get back... monday... got lots of pics to take and send... Ewen get the oil ready


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

TheDarkKnight said:


> huh?


I was agreeing with your post...!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> right behave till I get back... monday... got lots of pics to take and send... Ewen get the oil ready


im leaving kent mate , will catch up when i visit :thumbup1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> post his pic in the AL :thumbup1:


I would never share anything as private as a cock pic. Members send me them in confidence. She has already said that he's not her partner so why do people need to see it? I could post any cock picture and she won't be able to verify it unless she knows the penis.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> I would never share anything as private as a cock pic. Members send me them in confidence. She has already said that he's not her partner so why do people need to see it? I could post any cock picture and she won't be able to verify it unless she knows the penis.


Yeah but a cocks a cock at the end of the day....

I don't care who they belong to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> I would never share anything as private as a cock pic. Members send me them in confidence. She has already said that he's not her partner so why do people need to see it? I could post any cock picture and she won't be able to verify it unless she knows the penis.


but you are more than happy to share my private pm .

i call BS as you are clearly on a wind up .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------

